# Ppsg Dove Hunt



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ppsg 25-20 mm taper

2 head shots 1 neckshot

2 body shots

9mm lead

Llama leather pouch


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great shooting, and I'm loving these videos!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Cool video buddy


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep, I was hunting doves a lot. Lately there are two that visit me, but I let them live for now. 
They are perfect in the frying pan, olive oil, finishing it up with white wine and some origano!!!


----------

